# What happens to the show jumps after the games?



## Slightly Foxed (5 August 2012)

Will they be sold off? I don't fancy them appearing at Addington or somewhere! Beautiful jumps though.


----------



## 4x4 (5 August 2012)

Apparently there is a site - I haven't found it yet -where you can buy anything, even the beds!


----------



## Slightly Foxed (5 August 2012)

Interesting!


----------



## Boxers (5 August 2012)

4x4 said:



			Apparently there is a site - I haven't found it yet -where you can buy anything, even the beds!
		
Click to expand...

I thought I read somewhere that the beds were donated to a third world country for their hospital


----------



## Boxers (5 August 2012)

Slightly Foxed said:



			Will they be sold off? I don't fancy them appearing at Addington or somewhere! Beautiful jumps though.
		
Click to expand...

The horsey magazines could have had a competition where you could win one.  A few years ago when we went to Trailblazer SJ finals one of the jumps was given as a prize to a magazine competition winner.


----------



## OldNag (5 August 2012)

I did wonder the same!


----------



## Flummoxed (5 August 2012)

I'd wondered this. I'd like Tower Bridge (to look at, not jump)!


----------



## CalllyH (5 August 2012)

We were wondering if we could buy them!


----------



## brighteyes (5 August 2012)

The surface is also for sale.


----------



## Over2You (6 August 2012)

One or more will probably go to Spruce Meadows. They have quite a collection of Olympic fences. Here are a few photos of some of their fences. I rather like the Coins, but the butterfly one is pretty too.


----------



## Silent Knight (6 August 2012)

Yo can buy the left over equipment through this company http://www.london2012.com/business/asset-sales/


----------



## WestCoast (6 August 2012)

If I had my cynical hat on I'd say they will probably be sold at a song to some rich establishment person or attached to the Olympics or one of the sponsors. It seems to be the way thins work. 

Paula


----------



## Milkmaid (6 August 2012)

Murphysgirl said:



			Yo can buy the left over equipment through this company http://www.london2012.com/business/asset-sales/

Click to expand...

Great if you want a defibrillator or a commercial sat nav but no equestrian listed :-(


----------



## Jo_x (6 August 2012)

I heard the surface was sold to BCA


----------



## humblepie (6 August 2012)

I'd like the Lions for my garden - they would fill it up but look rather good.


----------



## turkana (6 August 2012)

If you google "Remains of the Games" you'll get website when you can buy the furniture, at good prices; I don't know if anything else is on there but it might be worth a look.


----------



## lozz (6 August 2012)

Im at BCA and we did indeed buy the surface for our new outdoor arena. Have to agree not sure i'd want those jumps at my college!!!


----------



## brighteyes (6 August 2012)

What - all 7 arenas and the gallops?  Blimey!


----------

